# Christian Joy



## shahz98 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello

Has anybody any idea about Christian joy watch. Need help to know whether its fake or geniune

Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Never heard of them









Were going to have to have a lot more info than that...

Where did you buy it?

New or second hand?

Was it cheap?

What makes you think it may be a fake?

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've heard about these, some sort of "god squad" watch


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well yes they are genuine, unless you suspect that they are copies of Christian Joy watches









I think they might have something to do with the Rhema Church .... they use the phrase "Christian Joy" as one of their slogans.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Each to their own I suppose


----------

